# Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte eine Probe eines vermutlich organischen Materials aus meiner Custom-WAKÜ bestimmen lassen und hoffe dabei auf Eure Tipps, denn ich konnte bisher keine wirklich geeigneten Labors finden, die sich einer solchen Aufgabe annehmen wollen oder können.

Es weden jetzt sicher einige von Euch aufschreien und mir von der Unmöglichkeit dieses Umstandes von Leben in solchen Systemen berichten aber meine Erfahrung als biologisch versierter Mensch (bin übrigens Gärtner) sagt mir , dass es sich bei meinen Untermietern sicher *nicht um "Weichmacherauswaschungen" aus den Schläuchen handelt*. Zudem ist das im Prinzip unmöglich, denn ich verwende Tygon Norprene Schläuche und die bestehen aus EDPM/PP-Kautschuk und sind praktisch Weichmacherfrei.

Falls jemand hier einen heissen Tipp für ein Labor hat, welches derartige Proben untersuchen wird, bitte bescheid sagen.

In diesem Moment verfasse ich einen Bericht über die Reinigung meiner WAKÜ mit vielen Bilder und wen es interessiert, ist herzlich eingeladen und kann sich meine Misere ansehen... Verweis folgt.

Grüße

EDIT: >Hier< könnt ihr einen Bericht über die Reinigung meiner WAKÜ nachlesen.


----------



## totovo (22. März 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*

Och, das ist keineswegs unmöglich, dass sich da Mikroorganismen ansiedeln.
Es gibt Bakterien und Algen, die mit den wiedrigsten Umgebungen zurecht kommen (kochendes Wasser, Ethanol, Schwefel, tiefe Minusgrade...)
Frag mal im nächsten größeren Krankenhaus (Uniklinikum) bei der Mikrobiologie nach. Zumindest bei uns nehmen die auch Proben von Extern an, kostet dann halt ggf. mehr.


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*



totovo schrieb:


> Och, das ist keineswegs unmöglich, dass sich da Mikroorganismen ansiedeln.
> Es gibt Bakterien und Algen, die mit den wiedrigsten Umgebungen zurecht kommen (kochendes Wasser, Ethanol, Schwefel, tiefe Minusgrade...)
> Frag mal im nächsten größeren Krankenhaus (Uniklinikum) bei der Mikrobiologie nach. Zumindest bei uns nehmen die auch Proben von Extern an, kostet dann halt ggf. mehr.



Ja, das ist auch mein Gedanke - Leben findet an den widrigsten Orten statt.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Uniklinikum, werde mal an der Medizinischen Hochschule fragen und von der naturwissenschaftlichen Uni habe ich auch eine Telefonnummer notiert 

EDIT:

Habe mittlerweile mehrere Labors angeschrieben und eine Untersuchung angestoßen. Medizinische Hochschulen und Unikliniken in meiner Gegend machen soetwas nicht und so habe ich mich an Institutionen mit Webpräsenz gewandt. Ein Angebot erscheint mir recht vielversprechend und nicht so überteuert, auch ein Kauf auf Rechnung ist dort möglich. Es handelt sich um das Institut für Produktqualität ifp in Berlin und dort werden mehrere Arten von Untersuchungen angeboten.

Die Bestellung läuft und ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden (die Untersuchung dauert etwa eine Woche)...


----------



## goldtinsel (6. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*

Darf man fragen, was das gekostet hat / kosten wird? Soweit mir bekannt, sind solche Untersuchungen ja schweineteuer. Kannst froh sein, überhaupt jemanden gefunden zu haben!


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*

Das nächste Mal Kühlmittel aus dem Kfz Bereich nehmen, da bilden sich keine Algen.


----------



## ChrisX84 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*

Gibt es hier Neuigkeiten zu den Untersuchungen?


----------



## lefskij (9. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*



goldtinsel schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was das gekostet hat / kosten wird? Soweit mir bekannt, sind solche Untersuchungen ja schweineteuer. Kannst froh sein, überhaupt jemanden gefunden zu haben!



Klar, das ist kein Geheimnis... Eine (Trink-)wasseranalyse auf Mikroben der Arten von Escherichia und Enterokokken kostet 49,90€ inklusive Versand und Rückversand (der beigefügte Karton ist bereits frankiert) und man bekommt die Rechnung erst, wenn das Ergebnis von der ifp GmbH eingetroffen ist. Das erscheint mir alles recht seriös.

Ihr könnt mehr Details auf der >Hompage< finden, falls Interesse besteht.

Ich habe meine Probe in den mitgelieferten Beutel abgefüllt und morgen früh geht's zur Post 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal Kühlmittel aus dem Kfz Bereich nehmen, da bilden sich keine Algen.



Mit Algen hat das hier nichts zu tun. Es könnten Bakterien sein und das wird die Untersuchung klären - es müssten jedenfalls verdammt widerstandsfähige Gesellen sein, denn sie sind quasi ohne Sauerstoff in einem Gemisch aus destilliertem Wasser und Ethylenglycol "gewachsen". Im Grunde dasselbe Glycol, wie das im Kfz Bereich...

Kannst Dir ja mal den Bericht über meine >Reinigungsaktion< durchlesen. Habe einige Bilder der "Viecher" gemacht.



ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Neuigkeiten zu den Untersuchungen?



Bis jetzt leider noch nicht, da es 3-5 Tage dauert, bis genug Kolonien für ein Ergebnis kultiviert wurden. Das Institut empfielt, die Probe im Zeitraum von Sonntagabend bis Mittwoch abzuschicken, um das Ergebnis durch den Transportweg nicht zu verfälschen. Morgen früh schicke ich das Päckchen ab und mit viel Glück haben wir einen Befund zum Ostersamstag.

Gebe natürlich sofort bescheid


----------



## P2063 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*

Pack das Zeug in ein Schälchen mit Agar-Gel (gibt es in der Apotheke, Bio- und Asialäden), wenn es mehr wird sind es Bakterien.

Das Ergebnis dürfte sowieso verfälscht sein, da nicht unter sterilen Bedingungen aus dem System entnommen. Außerdem muss man bei diesen Analysen auch erst mal grob wissen nach was man überhaupt sucht.


----------



## lefskij (11. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*



P2063 schrieb:


> Pack das Zeug in ein Schälchen mit Agar-Gel (gibt es in der Apotheke, Bio- und Asialäden), wenn es mehr wird sind es Bakterien.
> 
> Das Ergebnis dürfte sowieso verfälscht sein, da nicht unter sterilen Bedingungen aus dem System entnommen. Außerdem muss man bei diesen Analysen auch erst mal grob wissen nach was man überhaupt sucht.



Ja, die Idee mit den Agar-Schälchen hatte ich auch schon und das werde ich sicher noch machen aber ich möchte hier ein möglichst sauberes Ergebnis abliefern und da sind die 50 Öcken nicht so problematisch - andere Anbieter wollten gleich das zwei bis vierfache an Schotter 

Was das bei mir genau ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen aber ein Labor bietet konstantere Bedingungen als eine olle Agar-Schale in der Fensterbank - habe mich übrigens bei der Probennahme sehr konzentriert und sogar das Schraubglas zum Aufbewahren vorher in destilliertem Wasser abgekocht und beim Abfüllen Sauberkeit walten lassen (Gummihandschuhe usw.)


----------



## ChrisX84 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*



lefskij schrieb:


> Mit Algen hat das hier nichts zu tun. Es könnten Bakterien sein und das wird die Untersuchung klären - es müssten jedenfalls verdammt widerstandsfähige Gesellen sein, denn sie sind quasi ohne Sauerstoff in einem Gemisch aus destilliertem Wasser und Ethylenglycol "gewachsen". Im Grunde dasselbe Glycol, wie das im Kfz Bereich...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ja, es gibt keinen Lebensraum, den Bakterien nicht besiedeln. Wobei, wenn ich das gelesen habe nur auf die zwei "gängigsten" Darmkeime getestet wird. Die sollten unter deinen Bedingungen nicht wachsen. Aber es bleibt spannend!


----------



## lefskij (11. April 2017)

*AW: Labor für bezahlbare Analyse von biologischem Material gesucht...*



ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt keinen Lebensraum, den Bakterien nicht besiedeln. Wobei, wenn ich das gelesen habe nur auf die zwei "gängigsten" Darmkeime getestet wird. Die sollten unter deinen Bedingungen nicht wachsen. Aber es bleibt spannend!



Die werden auch mit Agar arbeiten und wenn da was wächst (bei 22°C und bei 36°C) steht das in dem Bericht... Die Bedingungen sind eben nur besser, als bei mir zuhause - ich kann die Temperatur ja nicht so genau einhalten und hätte auch gerne einen Bericht einer Institution anstelle ein paar Fotos von Agar-Schalen mit Kolonien, die ich Euch präsentieren kann.

Ja, lassen wir uns überraschen 

EDIT: Der Prüfbericht des Labors ist heute eingetroffen und ich habe >hier< im Thread mit dem Bericht meiner WaKü-Reinigung einen Ausschnitt eingefügt.

Außerdem habe ich den Rat von P2063 mit den Agar-Schalen befolgt und selber einen Versuchsaufbau gestartet, den Ihr auch in diesem Threat verfolgen könnt


----------

